# Today's mobile home cut-out...



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! Thats is a really cool photo. The bees are smart to get all snuggled up in the insullation below the trailer. Awesome work Paul!


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I think I got the queen, but not totally sure. A big cluster of them broke from the hive when I got out the vac and hung from a frame. I sucked it up first. I am pretty sure the queen had something to do with it. When I dumped them from my vac into the hive box, they overflowed like that in the picture, and slowly made their way into the hive. I'll check them in a few days.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Amazingly gentle bees too, I might add. No stings and zero head butts. I suspect they are escapees. Not at all like my temperamental ferals.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

How do you keep your bee jacket so clean?


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Ha! That's actually a new jacket and pants. But I do wash them an awful lot. 

My full suit is permanently stained.


----------



## mountainbeek (Oct 5, 2013)

This makes one wonder what we can learn from bees moving into private property. An insulated mobile home. Designing the next generation bee homes should take this type of insulation into account. What say you?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice photos. Guess it's time to feed, feed, feed! Congratulations on the successful cutout!


----------

